# neuer PC - Komponenten?



## AleX (11. September 2002)

hi,
ich möchte mir demnächst einen neuen pc kaufen. 
Preislich sollte er ohne Monitor und jeglicher Software ungefähr bei 1000€ liegen.
Ich denke dabei an folgende Komponenten:
- p4 2533MHz
- Motherboard mit Sound und Lan on board
- MidiTower
- DDRSpeicher oder Rambus (infinion oder klingston)
- 80Gb Festplatte mit 7200 umdrehungen
- einer GeForce4 Ti4400 mit 128 DDR-SDRAM Speicher (max. 4,0ns)
- DVDLaufwerk (min. 16x/40x)

Dabei halt noch nen passenden Kühler zum Gehäuse und als monitor werd ich auf jeden fall den Liyama HM903DT 19' nehmen.

Nun habe ich mir natürlich schon selber ein recht gutes set zusammengestellt, 
jedoch wäre es echt cool, wenn ihr nun auch die von euch empfohlenen
Komponenten posten würdet, dass ich das mal vergleichen kann.

... schon mal thx im Vorraus

PS: Der PC wird dann hauptsächlich für 3DstudioMax (3Dsoftware) verwendet und lediglich neben bei auch mal für ein paar games oder auf ne lan.


----------



## eViLaSh (11. September 2002)

also gleich mal zum anfang, mit 1000 € kommst du bei deinen vorstellungen nicht hin 

da musst du schon mit ca. 500 € mehr rechnen !

sonst wäre das system schon der hammer 

ich würd an deiner stelle noch nur ne ti4200 nehmen -> billiger und genaus schnell !!

außerdem mit nur 64 ram (selbst 3d anwendungen brachen keine 128 mb) zudem ist 64er ram schneller !

dann würde ich noch sound und netzwerkkarte einzelln nehmen anstatt onboard ! -> immer besser

dann vielleicht noch die überlegung ob nicht lieber ein AMD ;-)


----------



## AleX (11. September 2002)

amd oder intel, das ist so ne frage...

Aber momentan kommt man mit dem p4 ab 2.5 echt weiter, meiner meinung nach. Schließlich kostet er nun auch "nur" noch 330€.

Bei der Grafikkarte, das mit dem schneller getacktetem 64MBRam weis ich schon, nur ist es ja so, dass wenn dann mal bessere games kommen, die mehr fordern, läuft eine 128er version dann doch besser als eine mit 64MB. Wenn ich mich irre korigiere mich bitte

Ansonsten, was würdet du für ein Motherboad für den p4 mit 533er FSB und alternativ welches für einen amd athlon xp 2200+ nehmen?


----------



## Thomas Lindner (11. September 2002)

> also gleich mal zum anfang, mit 1000 € kommst du bei deinen vorstellungen nicht hin
> 
> da musst du schon mit ca. 500 € mehr rechnen !



Also ich habe es mal mit Händlerkonditionen nachgerechnet:


1112,44 € ( Einzelteile, inkl. MwSt. ) HAÄNDLER-EINKAUFSPREIS

Anmerkung 512 MB Ram eingerechnet, da keine Angabe da war!

Ausgelassen habe ich den zusätzlichen Gehäuselüfter, weil guter CPU lüfter dabei und Netzteil hat auch guten.

N.S.: Habe (fast) selbe Konfiguration an PC in der Firma seit 1 Woche im Einsatz und bin sehr zufrieden. ( CPU nur nen 2,2 verwendet )


----------



## AleX (11. September 2002)

danke,
ich komme auf 1130€ bei:

CPU, Intel, Pentium 4, Sockel 478, 2533 MHz, 512kB, 533MHz FSB, Box  
Mainboard, I-Sockel 478, i845E, MSI Max2-L  
Festplatte, IDE, 80,0 GB, 7200U/min., UDMA 100, Maxtor 
DVD-ROM, IDE, 16x/48x, Toshiba SD-M 1612, bulk 
Diskettenlaufwerk, 3,5", 1,44MB, Teac  
Zubehör Lüfter, Gehäuse 80 x 80 mm, CoolerMaster, geregelt  
Gehäuse, Bigtower, Standard, 400W 
RAM, DIMM, DDR-SDRam PC266, 184pin., 256MB, Infineon Original, CL2  
Grafikkarte, AGP, 128MB, Leadtek 128MB Winfast A250-TD128 Ti4400 

wobei ich momentan noch am überlegen bin, ob vielleicht ein intel board doch besser wäre (IntelD850EMV2L) 
Wobei man dann auch Rambus verwenden könnte.

PS: Also nochmal die Frage an alle, welches board könnt ihr mir bei amd und intel(2533) empfehlen. Bei den Grafikkarten wäre dies auch nciht schlecht, da es ja extrem viele mit Ti4200 und ti4400 chip gibt.


----------



## Thomas Lindner (11. September 2002)

Ich habe mich für Asusboard mit Intelchipsatz und einer etwas teueren Platte von IMB, außerdem den schnelleren Speicher 333er und ne Asus Grafikkarte entschieden, daher die Preisschwankungen...


----------



## eViLaSh (11. September 2002)

darf ich mal fragen wo ?

is ja ziemlich günstig !!!!


oder is das auch händlerpreis ?



> Bei der Grafikkarte, das mit dem schneller getacktetem 64MBRam weis ich schon, nur ist es ja so, dass wenn dann mal bessere games kommen, die mehr fordern, läuft eine 128er version dann doch besser als eine mit 64MB. Wenn ich mich irre korigiere mich bitte



bis solche games rauskommen, wo du den vorteil einer 128 MB karte sichtbar merken wirst, dauert es wohl noch einige zeit, und bis dahin wird es warscheinlich ne GF 6 mit 256 ram geben ;-)

ne, ehrlich gesagt ist für die nächsten 2 jahre eine 128mb variante mit sicherheit geld-verschwendung !


----------



## AleX (11. September 2002)

@Webcutdirektor
wie machst denn das so schnell?
Hast du einen Computerladen oder nur so bzw. kann ich das teil gleich 
bei dir kaufen?! 
Ne, wäre echt cool, wenn du mir ne kleine zusammenfassung von den Komponenten mit der richtigen bezeichnung geben könntest.

@eViLaSh
ne, sind keine händlerpreise.
Alles von http://www.arlt.de und http://www.e-bug.de (teilweise auch http://www.alternate.de)
So kannst du es dir dort bestellen.
Mit dem grafixboard hast auch wieder recht.


----------



## Thomas Lindner (11. September 2002)

Ich arbeite in der EDV Branche:

Computer · Seminare · Webdesign

also habe ich gute Einkaufs-Preise, aber kaufen kannste das vermutlich nicht für den Preis bei mir, weil mich der Chef sonst umbringt, wenn ich ohne Gewinn verkaufe. 

Inwieweit meinste schnell? Ich habe mir meine Händlerliste rausgesucht, Daten in meine Berechnungsformulare in Excel eingehämmert und dann wurde mir der Endpreis ausgeschmissen.


----------



## AleX (11. September 2002)

cool
Wäre echt cool, wenn du mir ne kleine zusammenfassung von den Komponenten mit der richtigen bezeichnung geben könntest.

Oder könntest du nicht bitte einfach mal mir nen pc zusamenstellen,
als ob ich nen Auftragsgeber bin, natürlich im kleinen.

Sollte halt mit nem p4 wie schon erwähnt sein und den oberen komponenten.
Mir gehts eigentlich hauptsächlich darum, ob sich die hardware auch untereinander gut verträgt.

Dass ichs nicht vergesse, wie stark sollte da das netzteil eigentlich sein? Reichen 300-350W?


----------



## Thomas Lindner (11. September 2002)

- Ohne Gewähr - , Tippfehler möglich!

Dieses ist jedoch mein Einkaufspreis!!!!

Im Verkauf würde der ca. 1461,25 € kommen , zzgl. Versandkosten!


----------



## eViLaSh (11. September 2002)

du kannst mal auf http://www.world-of-pc.de gehen, da kannst du dir den PC gleich zusammengestellt bestellen. (http://www.world-of-pc.de/pcbuilder/pcbuilder.htm) 

is ziemlich cool, auch recht günstig im vergleich !
lieferung geht auch fix.

hab dort schon öfter bestellt !

noch ein PC-builder gibt es bei avitos
( http://www5.avitos.com/shop/konfigu...5450465&search_str=&retpage=/shop/catalog.asp )


----------



## AleX (11. September 2002)

thanks

Noch ne frage:
Wie ist das eigentlich bei nem pentium wenn er boxed ist?
Dann brauch man doch keinen CPU-Kühler mehr, oder?


----------



## Thomas Lindner (11. September 2002)

Im Normalfall sollte bei der Bezeichnung "boxed" der Lüfter dabei sein..
Achso, also bei der Zusammenstellung sollten die Komponenten gut miteiander harmonieren, einziges Manko evtl. die Onboardkomponenten, im Bedarfsfall Board mit nur Sound on Board nehmen und Netzwerk eeinzeln.
Oder eben auch Sound einzeln und im Bios die Onbopard ausstellen.


----------



## AleX (11. September 2002)

jo danke!

Hab nur gefragt, weil man bei world-of-pc.de garkeine möglichkeit bei einem set mit boxed p4 keinen Kühler zu kaufen hat.


----------



## AKM<2b> (13. September 2002)

also beim MediaMarkt und Saturn gibts grad... naja mit abstrichen und für 1099€

Fujitsu Siemens
P4 2,53
512 RAM
80 GB 5400U/min
Sound Lan Firewire onboard
RADEON 9000 64MB VIVO
und der Hammer  FUNK MOUSE UND KEYBOARD

O.K ist nicht grad die obengenannte Wunschkonfiguration aber so ziemlich das Beste was ich zurzeit gesehen hab.

2b


----------



## eViLaSh (13. September 2002)

wobei ich immer von solchen fertig pc´s abrate ! 

bau dein zeug selber zusammen, dann weiste wenigstens waste drinnen hast !


----------



## AleX (13. September 2002)

sers,
jo danke für den tipp mit saturn und co.
Ist zwar nicht so schlecht, aber das mag ich auch nicht.
Auserdem suckt die Festplatte mit nur 5400U ziemlich, da sie
das ganze System verlangsamt.

Auserdem, wenn ich noch 100€ - 150€ drauflege bekomm ich nen viel geileres System
was dann auch zu 100% oder fast 100% auch funzt.


----------



## AleX (13. September 2002)

noch ne frage welche grafikkarte ist besser:

- 128MB, Asus V8420 TD, GF4TI4200 
    oder:
- 128MB, ASUS V8440, GeForce4TI4400 

lohnt sich der aufpreis von 20€ für eine Ti4400?

PS: Hätte jemand noch verbesserungsvorschläge für folgendes system:?

Grafikkarte, AGP, 128MB, ASUS V8440, GeForce4 TI 4400, TV-out 249.99 
CPU, Intel, Pentium 4, Sockel 478, 2533 MHz, 512kB, 533MHz FSB 
Mainboard, I-Sockel 478, i845E, ASUS P4B533-E, LAN, Raid, FireWire, 6 x USB 204.98 
256MB DDR-Ram PC266 InfinionChip
Diskettenlaufwerk, 3,5", 1,44MB, Teac 13.99 
DVD-ROM, IDE, 16x/48x, Toshiba SD-M 1612, Kit  62.99 
Festplatte, IDE, 80,0 GB, 7200U/min., UDMA 100, Western Digital 800BB, bulk 117.98 
Monitor, 19", Iiyama HM903DT, 130kHz, TCO99 489.90 
Gehäuse, Miditower, CI-6919, 300Watt, USB 109.99 
Zubehör Lüfter, Gehäuse 80 x 80 mm, CoolerMaster 3.99 
Zubehör Flachbandkabel, IDE, 40pol. für Festplatten/CD-ROM/Brenner/DVD... 3.19 
würde auf € 1520.97 kommen. (ink. Mehrwertsteuer)


----------



## BubiBohnensack (14. September 2002)

Der Aufpreis lohnt!

Excellente Festplatte (habe ich auch )

Einzige Macke ist das RAM. 256 sind definitiv zu wenig. 512 sollten es mindestens für einen PC über 1500MHZ sein.


----------



## AleX (15. September 2002)

hi, danke.
Habe den pc nun so mit 512MB  

Nur noch eine Frage, ich habe da folgendes problem:
Wenn ich den pc starte kommt in DOS immer so eine Meldung "seaching for ide drives"
und da brauch er dann min. 40sek

Wie mach ich das weg und auserdem hab ich doch eigentlich kein IDE (ist ja auch zu langsam)...

Bitte um antwort.

PS: Komme jetzt auch nur noch in den BIOS, indem ich permanent auf die entf-taste haue, wenn er bootet, da man genau den richtigen moment vor der meldung erwischen muss. Allerdings habe ich auch dort nichts gefunden, womit man dies abstellen kann.


----------



## BubiBohnensack (15. September 2002)

Stell mal die Jumper auf den Platten und Drives jeweils konkret auf Master oder Slave. Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass du da Autoselect o.ä gewählt hast, sodass dein PC da immer ewigkeiten suchen muss.


----------



## AleX (16. September 2002)

danke für die schnell antwort.

allerdings hatte ich das von anfang an richtig gemacht.
Hab ja eine Festplatte und je ein cdrw/dvd laufwerke.
Hab das dvd-laufwerk am ende des flachbandkabels auf master per jumper und
das andere auf slave. Festplatte ist am ende des anderen flachbandkabels und auch auf master.
Im Bios habe ich die selben eintragungen für master uns slave:
Primär master: dvd
primär slave: cdrw
sekundär master: hdd
sekundär slave: none

Aber es kommt beim booten immernoch die selbe meldung, bei der er eine gute min lang rumrechnet.

Mir fällt jetzt auch nichts mehr ein, was ich noch machen könnte!!?? 

PS: Im BIOs werden die Festplatte und die drives auch richtig erkannt.


----------



## BubiBohnensack (16. September 2002)

Festplatte gehört immer an den Primary Master! Also mach es so:

Primary IDE Master = Festplatte

Secondery IDE Master = DVD
Secondery IDE Slave = CD-R

Denke er sucht einfach so lange nach deiner Platte, probier es mal.


----------



## AleX (18. September 2002)

hi,
also das mit dem primär und sekundär ist irgendwie bei meinem bord umgedreht, da es anders auch nicht geht. Was aber auch nicht weiter schlimm ist.

Auf jeden Fall habe ich das problem nun selber lösen können und zwar lag es daran, da ja mein mainbord RAID hat und ich mit nur einer Festplatte diesen Anschluss natürlich nicht genutzt hatte, dass er diesen beim booten halt immer nach IDE drives durchsucht hatte.
Im Bios hab ich dann IDE RAID auf disable gestellt und damit war die sache gelöst.  

Er brauch mit winXP prof nun genau 13sek zum booten!!! (gemessen vom einschalten bis zur vollständigen betriebsfähigkeit von winxp)


----------

